# Cultbracelet?



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Tried som old "cult" bracelets on today....here is one on my Glycine....


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

That ok ,the watch is superbo


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fraid Im not keen.....

Not quite as bad as a Olongapo but not far off









Beautiful watch though


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

It certainly looks the part. However, it is probably too thin for such a watch.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I like the look







it just doesn't look very comfortable for slimmer wrists


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

makes the watch look like a "storm" watch....and that watch looks awesome....just not the strap......sorry


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry Salmonia but it dosen't really do it for me


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't think my wrists would be meaty enough for that sort of bracelet. It sort of has a "Look, its 1970 and I should be able to buy a flying car soon!" appeal to it. I am easily distracted by shiny things.









Later,

William


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Love the watch the strap look pretty good to me but would look even better on a Mesh IMO


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

potz said:


> Pretty cool.
> 
> What is an "olongapo" when its at home?


Olongapo was a town in Vietnam, GIs could get custom bracelets made for their watches, many had unit crests and such like, quite historical now and have a very big following among collectors, not to my taste at all though..

Pic nicked without permission....


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

I agree with you guys...better on mesh!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Simply stunning! Wear in good health


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep, it looks better on the mesh


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I like the vintage metal braclets, but the watch must be a little lightweight in turn for the pair to strike a good balance.










It does have the "UFO" look to it, doesn't it William? BTW, who's meant to be working on that flying car project and why are they so far behind?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

A good pair, Colin.







I thought at first I don't like the bracelet too until I saw it on your Fortis.

I think Batman has a flying car. He seems to be an excellent mechanic among other things.







Too bad the only car that looks like the Batmobile is this one










But with a 2.7 tons I don't think it flies too high (Maybach Exelero).


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Nalu said:


> I like the vintage metal braclets, but the watch must be a little lightweight in turn for the pair to strike a good balance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not for the shy. I think they pulled the team off the flying car project in the mid 70's, and put them to work on a system to allow access to pormography in the privacy of one's own home!







Now that, that has been solved, where is my flying car?

Later,

William


----------

